# Google Public DNS turns 8.8.8.8 years old



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2018)

*Google Public DNS turns 8.8.8.8 years old*
by Alexander Dupuy, Software Engineer, _Google Online Security Blog_
August 11, 2018



> Once upon a time, we launched Google Public DNS, which you might know by its iconic IP address, 8.8.8.8.
> 
> Sunday, August 12th, 2018, at 00:30 UTC marks eight years, eight months, eight days and eight hours since the announcement.
> 
> Though not as well-known as Google Search or Gmail, the four eights  have had quite a journey—and some pretty amazing growth! Whether it’s travelers in India’s train stations or researchers on the remote Antarctic island Bouvetøya,  hundreds of millions of people the world over rely on our free DNS  service to turn domain names like wikipedia.org into IP addresses like  208.80.154.224.



_*Read more…*_

 If you haven’t tried Google DNS or other DNS alternatives like OpenDNS, there is a free small utility called *DNS Jumper* that makes it easy to


scan and identify the fastest DNS server in your area, with speed comparisons to all the others tested 
switch to the DNS server of your choice 
switch back to your original default DNS server (usually the one used by your Internet Service Provider or ISP) at any time 
 Download DNS Jumper 2.1 for Windows at: Download DNS jumper 2.1 (Free) for Windows


----------

